# CWC G10, curious problem



## TheBear (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi - I've had the above watch circa 1990s for just over a year now and I'm very fond of it. However, it keeps telling the wrong time and seems to seize up (the minute hand is clearly pulsing but not moving forward so it's not the battery). The problem is intermittent.

On closer inspection I noticed that there is a hair inside the watch between the crystal and the dial and I think this is what's causing the problem.

So I took it to a friendly high street watch fixer who removed the thing in 5 minutes and didn't charge me. I was very grateful and assumed the hair had got in during the service which the watch had been through before I bought it.

A ye

Sorry posted before I'd finished typing, don't know how that happened...

A year later and I have exactly the same problem!

Yes, I'm a hairy bugger, but this is kind of weird - any thoughts? How the hell does a hair get into a watch?? Am I going to have to shave my wrists for the rest of my days or is there another solution other than begging a watch maker to perform a hair removal every 12 months?? I don't even wear the watch every day...

Any constructive advice much appreciated! Does anyone else have this problem or is it just me?


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Odd problem is it another Hair? in the Dial. You have to be in the Hairy Arm Squad, to be a proper Watch Wearer !!  , Excluding Females of Course


----------



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

could be a hair spring problem.....every year at appx. the same time.....shave money and dont replace the battery....buy a mechanical watch


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@TheBear I suppose a hair could have got in when the battery was changed but given the only access to the dial is by lifting the crystal and accessing from the front it seems unlikely that a hair would make its way in from the back, very odd


----------



## topheronetwoo (Aug 14, 2012)

Knackered movement I reckon.

Ive got two old watches that do this , sometimes I can jump start them by gently pushing the second hand , they then work for a bit. I'd send it into the:and get the movement replaced personally.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Has our excellent technician Simon been informed of this hairy problem? Give him a heads-up by posting in his Forum section and I'm sure he will help.


----------



## Badman67 (Aug 12, 2018)

These look cool! Just been on ebay checking them out. What sort of price should we paying for these?


----------

